# Morning Star Tog Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Picture from a tog trip I had a few weeks ago. Good trip with most 
getting limits. I was lucky enough to get a piece of the pool.
I would guess the weight at around 14 pounds.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dude, that fish is a hog! Awesome catch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome togs! Them some pigs!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude, did you go tog fishin or HOG fishin?


----------

